# Battle of the Budget CPUs



## rchi84 (Mar 1, 2011)

Read this guys. THG did a comparison shootout 

Who's Got Game? Twelve Sub-$200 CPUs Compared : The Sandy Bridge Factor

Things are looking bad for AMD


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2011)

hmmm...may be
the price of mobo will play a role too here


----------



## utkarsh009 (Mar 1, 2011)

huh! let amd come with its bulldozer and then we'll see who wins the battle. enhanced bulldozer would be even better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

still in my personal opinion amd athlon II x4 640 and phenom II x4 955 at 4.6k and 6.3k and 1055t at 7.5k are better options compared to those i3 because those little 2-4fps here and there dont matter to me atleast. these quads and hexas are more futureproof. 

but i5 2400 and 2300 are definitely worth. 

what is amazing is the amd K10 architecture which is 4~ years old still holds its ground. it isnt slouch at all. 

they use a gtx480 so this rules out the possibility of graphic card bottlenecking.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Yes i would say if anyone cannot afford the sandybridge quadcores, should consider the phenom 2 x6 processors.

They are still vfm and i guess will receive further price cuts. Pairing a 1055t with an amd 880 motherboard is great vfm. Board + proc will be 11k or thereabouts.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

vicky right. suppose 1055t for 6.5k 

but i wonder how amd earns profits after so much price cuts!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Here comes AMD fanboi....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

yaar i aint a fanboy. how do you think that?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

With the rig in your siggy and config suggested by you....


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:
			
		

> what is amazing is the amd K10 architecture which is 4~ years old still holds its ground. it isnt slouch at all.


amen to that
i know intel sandys are no less than miracles at sub 10k
but can anyone show me a better performer than Athlon II X3 440 at sub 3.5k?
amd was and is still the best option for mid range gamers like me
though the Phenom II X6 performance don't really justify their 10k price which makes them too close to the sandys

bottomline at present situation
sub 40k pc--- AMD Athlon or maybe Phenom II X4
over 80k PC----Intel Sandys


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 2, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> bottomline at present situation
> sub 40k pc--- AMD Athlon or maybe Phenom II X4
> over 80k PC----Intel Sandys



Change it like this...

sub 35k pc--- AMD Athlon or maybe Phenom II X4
over 50k PC----Intel Sandys

BTW suggesting Sandy only for budget above 80k is way too much..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

funky we can manage a 2400 in 50k also easily. 

about x6, 1055t at 7.5k is the only one which is vfm.

gamer yaar now what can i say


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Change it like this...
> 
> sub 35k pc--- AMD Athlon or maybe Phenom II X4
> over 50k PC----Intel Sandys
> ...



This looks more appropriate. Even at 40-45k budget , sandybridge can fit in.


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 2, 2011)

the AM3 platform just got even sweeter
there are rumors from softpedia that the Bulldozers would run on AM3 with nothing more than a BIOS update 
*news.softpedia.com/news/AMD-Bulldozer-Said-to-Be-Compatible-with-AM3-Motherboards-187009.shtml


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

oh man!!!
what a relief....


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 2, 2011)

> No details regarding the performance of the Bulldozer processor when paired together with an AM3 motherboard were provided, but it is expected that there will be some sort of performance penalty as AM3+ boards are expected to support higher HyperTransport and memory speeds as well as a wider connection between the Northbridge and Southbridge.





> Other details are not available at this moment regarding Bulldozer's compatibility with AM3 motherboards, and we don't know if going this route (if the news is indeed true) will disable any of the CPU's features, such as Turbo Core 2.0 or its advanced power gating technology.


even if it does run on AM3 it may have to cut down on some features
but i guess the raw power would make the loss of extras a little bearable
maybe we will see AMD regaining its VFM status as a platform in many ways
not just cost less than 200$ but also on backward compatiblity


----------

